# Langka vs. Dr Colorchip



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been hunting out reviews of these products and am unsure which to get. Some people swear by Dr Colorchip, others seem to swear at it when they find that the solvent takes off all the paint leaving zero result. The Lanko kit, also available from Frost in the UK, seems advantageous in using the manufacturer's touch-up paint, but the kit is probably too small to treat road rash over a whole bumper as it says it'll do 20-30 chips.

Does anyone have experience of either, or both, who can comment on how good they are and how much you can do with them?

Cheers


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

respray


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Colorchip is good for chips but crap for roadrash as it doesn't seem to hold the paint and it just wipes off.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers; I'v ordered some Dr Colorchip as it seems the more flexible of the two products so I'll see hor it does on the dots as well as the chips. The plan is to clean the paint down, clay, Dr Colorchip it, Carlack and wax the rest, give the Dr a week to cure fully, the Carlack and wax those areas.


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought and tried both. Couldn't get any result that was better than using a very fine paintbrush to fill the chip. Conceptually, they might work on a solid color finish, but on my clearcoated metallics, no go.
Also, the widely advertised Dr Colorchip is a bit scammy since they attempt to show you a typical repair in the ad, and then hide the "result" with the rag in the last picture...
Save your money!


----------

